# Bettie Page



## Pascal (Jun 6, 2006)

deleted


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 6, 2006)

Aiiieeee!! You are the cutest ever!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 6, 2006)

ok ur amazing..... i said it yep yep u are, i luv ur style, ur makeup ur hair, the look u was going for..... just luv it all!!!!!! yep luving the posters in the background too freaking awsome


----------



## Pascal (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Aiiieeee!! You are the cutest ever!_


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jun 6, 2006)

WOW, i'm gobsmacked, you look stunning, you really do look perfect, and how much would I love to wear those glasses!! They're amazing


----------



## Pascal (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_ok ur amazing..... i said it yep yep u are, i luv ur style, ur makeup ur hair, the look u was going for..... just luv it all!!!!!! yep luving the posters in the background too freaking awsome_

 
Thanks a million, I was so into the 1950's and I wasn't a poser at all, I loved the music and the history of it all, but my parents couldn't understand my obsession with the 50's they thought I was going overboard with my look because I was drawing too much attention, and they were worried, I hated them for making me change the way I looked back then but I'm 23 now and over my phase, those posters don't even exist anymore, they're gone and now my walls are bare, no more gothic or 1950's ... I was just experimenting at the time and I was really stuck in the 50's too.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 
_Thanks a million, I was so into the 1950's and I wasn't a poser at all, I loved the music and the history of it all, but my parents couldn't understand my obsession with the 50's they thought I was going overboard with my look because I was drawing too much attention, and they were worried, I hated them for making me change the way I looked back then but I'm 23 now and over my phase, those posters don't even exist anymore, they're gone and now my walls are bare, no more gothic or 1950's ... I was just experimenting at the time and I was really stuck in the 50's too. 









_

 
  wow that sucks donkey balls


----------



## Pascal (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_wow that sucks donkey balls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
OMG I love you now.. I say that all the time, That sucks donkey balls. I heard it on SOUTHPARK


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jun 6, 2006)

you are just *soooo* gorgeous!!! you can definitely pull off ANY look that you wanted!! I'm jealous!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 
_OMG I love you now.. I say that all the time, That sucks donkey balls. I heard it on SOUTHPARK




_

 

lol awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   haha i feel like im the only that uses that phrase,  but its so nice to know someone else uses it and knows where im comming from 2 thumbs up


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2006)

Girl, I could look at pictures of your all day long!  You having amazing talent, and are abosolutely beautiful!  You can pull off anything!  Love those glasses too!


----------



## Glitziegal (Jun 6, 2006)

Holy cow!   That is a great look you had going on.
Do you miss it?


----------



## MelodyKat (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow!! Those Pics Are Phenomenal!!


----------



## asteffey (Jun 6, 2006)

cute! is that a tarina tarantino flower in your hair?

i think i have the same one!!


----------



## Ranjana (Jun 6, 2006)

WOW!  That look is stunning...and the glasses are awesome.  I wish i had a pair of them!!!

Your make up is flawless and those eyebrows... are sooooo.. PERFECT!

Oh.... and I love the lipstick tooooooo.

I can go on and on....


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 6, 2006)

Hot..love the look great.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 6, 2006)

I love those glasses.


----------



## mellz (Jun 6, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 6, 2006)

u r TOO cute! absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## mymla (Jun 6, 2006)

Aw, so pretty


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 6, 2006)

You are too cute, I must know where you got those glasses!


----------



## Pascal (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_You are too cute, I must know where you got those glasses!_

 
I got them from kaiser permanente in the optical department. I am not sure if they even carry them any more it was like 2 years ago. I know it was an italian company that made them though. i will try to check and see exactly who made them, theye are relly good quality too.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 6, 2006)

really effin hot. your lips look gorgeous, and that bikini top is so cute!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jun 6, 2006)

wow thats hot i love it work it gurl.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2006)

Love it!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 7, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## MissKaylee* (Jun 7, 2006)

wow that's amazing ! You look like you're made of porcelin... thats so cute !


----------



## MissAlly (Jun 7, 2006)

Sup sessyyyyyy.


I've adored the 50's so much since I was about six,hah.


----------



## MissToons (Jun 7, 2006)

You look so glamorous in that last pic.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 7, 2006)

God I would KILL for those glasses!!!!!!
 Marry me!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 7, 2006)

i love that look you're absolutely stunning


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jun 9, 2006)

I am just loving this look, and your eyebrows are bloody fab!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 9, 2006)

That is so awesome, it all comes together so nicely!  Those glasses are the shiznit!


----------



## catiebloo (Jun 9, 2006)

I need those glasses!!! Such a pretty lady!


----------



## stacey (Jun 9, 2006)

i just want to sqeeze your cheeks! you are adorable!


----------



## jellybean36 (Jun 10, 2006)

wut foundation are you using?? ur skin looks perfect


----------



## Neon_Couture (Jun 10, 2006)

Your adorable, Im a huge betty page fan! and u diffintly can pull off her look! love the glasses! I have some kinda like that


----------



## Lalli (Jun 10, 2006)

wow u look stunning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 still do no matter what look you do


----------

